# Foglight size of 2013 CC's



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

So I searched everywhere prior to buying the bulbs but did not find any information leading to the bulb size of the 2013 VW CC. So I decided to order the same size as the 09-12 CC which would be H11. 

Unfortunately, after taking the bulb out, I realized there is an H8 in there. 

*So just a heads up to anyone with or working on a '13 CC, the fog light bulbs are H8. *



:beer::beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

H11 still works. A lot of MK6 GTI folks use a H11 (55W) instead of a H8 (35W).

H9 (65W) requires a slight mod to the bulb connector


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

H8


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> H11 still works. A lot of MK6 GTI folks use a H11 (55W) instead of a H8 (35W).
> 
> H9 (65W) requires a slight mod to the bulb connector


 yeah the base looked identical , I was worried about the 55w vs. 35w but if ppl r running them with no problems :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

H8's 

I have Hoen Xenon match H8's waiting to go in my car :thumbup:


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

Any trick to replacing the bulbs? I have a habit of breaking plastic tabs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

overboosted said:


> Any trick to replacing the bulbs? I have a habit of breaking plastic tabs.


If you look in the owners manual, it shows you how to remove the front grilles to get to the housing

When I was putting on my Turbo Outlet Pipe, I had to remove the fender liner, and that almost looked like the easier route.

I still haven't put mine in yet.....
But I might just remove the lower air deflector/spoiler and reach up in there.

But you just pull the harness off the stock bulb (it clips), and then turn the stock bulb out.
Put the new one in & turn it and reconnect the harness.

Easy once you get to the back of the housing :thumbup:


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you, I would have thought the fogs came out of the bumper


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

yep, 

1. turn wheel to opposite side
2. take 3 bolts off the fender lining 
3. reach in and change that bulb 

lol easy enough


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

VWFSIB6 said:


> yep,
> 
> 1. turn wheel to opposite side
> 2. take 3 bolts off the fender lining
> ...


:thumbup: problem solved


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

VWFSIB6 said:


> yep,
> 
> 1. turn wheel to opposite side
> 2. take 3 bolts off the fender lining
> ...


For reference this only works on the driver's side. On the passenger side the windshield washer fluid reservoir is in the way unless you have baby arms.


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

overboosted said:


> For reference this only works on the driver's side. On the passenger side the windshield washer fluid reservoir is in the way unless you have baby arms.


 I just replaced my foglight bulbs on my 2013 CC, and had no issues with gaining access to the bulb on the passanger side wheel well. The windshield washer reservoir is well above the fog light assembly , enough room for my adult size hand to reach in and remove the bulb.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

I think the VR6 cars are a bit different


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

overboosted said:


> I think the VR6 cars are a bit different


 That's most likely the case, I do have the 2.0t .


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

What are the options for these bulbs? What are you guys changing this to? Whiter White? Blue? Yellow?


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

I did the hoen xenon match. They throw off the same color light as factory headlights, but I caught a glimpse of a reflection off a building window and it looked a little blue too me so I am not too sure about them. The actual bulb is blue and I think I was seeing it's reflection in the reflector of the housing. 

I wish they would make a bulb that was clear and not blue that put off ~4500K light


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

I went with PIAA Yellow.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

overboosted said:


> I did the hoen xenon match. They throw off the same color light as factory headlights, but I caught a glimpse of a reflection off a building window and it looked a little blue too me so I am not too sure about them. The actual bulb is blue and I think I was seeing it's reflection in the reflector of the housing.
> 
> I wish they would make a bulb that was clear and not blue that put off ~4500K light


 Actually....they're whiter than the stock HID's when lit up 

Regardless, the Hoen's are waaaaay better than the "yellowy" stock halogen fog bulbs


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

If anyone wants a set of Hoen Xenon match H8 let me know, I am going yellow now.


----------



## gregd71 (Apr 29, 2013)

I put in 4300k xenon from xenonsupply.com. they look almost a perfect match with headlights once they warm up. 

I have a question though... How do I get the damn dash display to stop telling me every 10 seconds to "Check front left fog light"? I have the trigger line to the hid wiring harness plugged into the left side. when i start the car, it tells me to check left and right.... then just keeps on going with the left side out reminder. 

Sorry if thats covered somewhere already. its my first day...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gregd71 said:


> I put in 4300k xenon from xenonsupply.com. they look almost a perfect match with headlights once they warm up.
> 
> I have a question though... How do I get the damn dash display to stop telling me every 10 seconds to "Check front left fog light"? I have the trigger line to the hid wiring harness plugged into the left side. when i start the car, it tells me to check left and right.... then just keeps on going with the left side out reminder.
> 
> Sorry if thats covered somewhere already. its my first day...


 maybe see if you can get the cold diagnostics shut off on the fogs via VCDS


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

*r-line fog*

i just got the 2013 r-line. It has a different fog shape compared to the standard models. Do you know if it used the same h8 bulb ??


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

So my girl just got a 13 CC sport. what is the stock projector color? 4300k? 5k? 6k? asking so that i can get matching fog lights or as close as possible.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

elppe said:


> So my girl just got a 13 CC sport. what is the stock projector color? 4300k? 5k? 6k? asking so that i can get matching fog lights or as close as possible.


4130k


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks bsickpassat, you recommend a specific site? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

elppe said:


> Thanks bsickpassat, you recommend a specific site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



nope. I use lamin-x yellow film on my fogs


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

B4Volksdragon said:


> i just got the 2013 r-line. It has a different fog shape compared to the standard models. Do you know if it used the same h8 bulb ??


no they are different
thry are using 9006 types in R-Line


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol easy fix but no my girl wants it to match that pure white color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

